# raccoon calling



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

has any one have anything good to say about david and mike sells DVD, cold weather daytime **** calling , they seem to be real honest. but they are trying to sell there product. there ad is on page 66 predator caller.i do" not want to be taken again please PM Me, Dave


----------



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

post a pm dave


----------

